# Broken Window on Autocruise Augusta



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I managed to shatter the outside skin on the one of the rear windows on my Augusta.

Fortunately the inner has survived.

The question is how to repair the damage?

I'm guessing I'll have to replace the whole perspex unit, inner and outer, but it all seems sealed into the hinge, which itself seems sealed into the frame? 

Does anyone have any ideas? Or know of a specialist who could undertake the work?

I'm in Sicily right now , but planning to back in the UK in a couple of weeks time.

I'm prepared to take the van anywhere in the UK for the right sort of fix.

Help much appreciated.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You could try contacting http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/windows/

They are very helpful and have exploded drawings of the various windows in their website

Cheers

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon cater_racer,

If you can confirm the model year and model variant of your Augusta I will check the Swift parts system to see what window is listed for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

An alternative is to go for a repair by http://www.eeco-ltd.com/ I know a few here on MHF have gone that route and been quite happy with the result. I suppose it is a matter of cost really.

Colin


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Chris that would be appreciated, it's a 2008 Autocruise Augusta, bought from the Swift Stand at the March 2008 NEC.

I later found out that Marquis had tarted up an unregistered 2007 with the latest decals and interior and supplied that, and I had no Swift guarantee!!!! But that's another story.

I won't be going back to them again!

It is the rear window in the bedroom, 128cm x 53cm Plastic part.

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Gerry, 

I have checked on the Swift parts system which only shows the following models and model years for Auto-Cruise

2007 None, when Swift purchased the Auto-Cruise name
2008 Oakmont, Startrail 
2009 Augusta F, Augusta P

Can you do me a favour and let me know your build number if you have it, or if not your VIN; please send these via PM. I will then do some more research to confirm which model I need to view on the parts system as windows can vary by model and year so I would like to ensure I find the correct one for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Chris

PM sent, it must be one of the last, if not the last Autocruise ones made, because it was unregistered until March 2008.

So Marquis must have bought it as bankrupt stock. 

I signed the order on the stand at the NEC earlier that month thinking I was buying a Swift.

I was a bit surprised it had 300 miles on the clock when delivered, but that was "Because you ordered a towbar".

Gerry


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Gerry, 

Thanks for your PM, and I have now sent you an email in response.

Regards,
Chris


----------

